# Miles per gallon question?



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm trying to figure out the real MPG on my "01" toyota echo. I know it's great, but some of the terms in my manual are confusing me. 

I thought it held 10 gal. But the fuel tank capacity in the manual says 11.9 gal. , 9.9 gal Imp (or maybe lmp?). Which number do I use? And what does imp mean anyway? 

There is a big differance in 400 miles on 9.9 than 11.9. Please help! :help:


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Imp is imperial and 1 imperial gallon is equivalent to 1.2 US gallons. You buy your gas in US gallons so you would want to stick with the 11.9 figure


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

mrs.H said:


> I'm trying to figure out the real MPG on my "01" toyota echo. I know it's great, but some of the terms in my manual are confusing me.
> 
> I thought it held 10 gal. But the fuel tank capacity in the manual says 11.9 gal. , 9.9 gal Imp (or maybe lmp?). Which number do I use?


Donât worry about any of that stuff. 
1)	Fill your tank. 
2)	Set your trip meter to zero. 
3)	Drive some distance (X). 
4)	Fill your tank again. Note number of gallons (Y) needed to refill. 
5)	Divide X by Y to get miles/gallon.


> And what does imp mean anyway?


 Imperial Gallon, courtesy of those wacky Brits! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallon


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

Follow the procedure that Steve L. detailed for several fillups and average the results for a better value.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

steve has it


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

I think it is getting 39.3 miles per gallon. 

How far did I miss it?????? LOL


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I agree. Steve has it. You cant guestimate. You have to keep exact track of th enumbers, and do the math


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks guys! I just filled my tank the other day, and it took 10.6 gallons. So should I drive for like 50 miles and fill it again. Or is there a good number?

I thought my car only took 10. I was about to go tell the clerck their pump was broke. but I looked in the manual first. I was shocked! I guess more people need to read thier own manual.


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

Drive your car til it needs gas again. Pump the tank full. Divide the number of gallons you just pumped in by the mileage since you last filled up. Tah-dah! I do this every fill-up, cuz I am OCD! LOL


----------

